# yet another new one(to me)



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

got a 93R17 FVSS wearing a Bushnell banner 4-12x42 and a Caldwell bipod in a trade along with 500 rounds of ammo


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good looking rig....................


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, good for you.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Sweet, One day I'm going to get me a 17.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice!! I have the heavy barrel, laminated version. It's a ton of fun to shoot.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

got the bottom one yesterday brand new savage mark II F 22 lr $147 before tax from walmart


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Looks like you've been doing well on getting a few new guns. You're going to have a lot of fun shooting that .17.


----------



## christopher (Oct 10, 2010)

yup now you need to get out here se we can get a few yotes


----------

